# Questions about divorce in California



## OhDeer166 (Sep 9, 2020)

Is anyone else in California going through, or have you been through, a divorce? I took a class (online due to COVID) that taught us how to fill out the beginning paperwork. The court representative was nice and helpful, but now I'm struggling to figure out what to do next. Note: no children involved.

I have called the court and I'm waiting for them to call back but thought maybe there was someone I could talk to here as well, who's actually been through the process and isn't just a polite customer service response. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ron Sanchez (Sep 9, 2020)

Sounds like you need to "file your case". Step 2 is serve the forms. Step 3 is disclose financial information. This is something I would do now. List of assets, debts and income. I would also run your credit report and keep for your records. Step 4 is finish. Are you having trouble filing?


----------



## OhDeer166 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Ron, thanks so much for your reply. I was able to talk to someone at the Family Law Facilitator's office today and they were super helpful. I filed my preliminary petition so I'm waiting on a case number right now, then I can have my husband served with the papers. She also gave me instructions for the next couple of steps and I feel a lot better now. Thanks again, and best wishes to you.


----------



## Mcasana1991 (Sep 9, 2020)

Is there a certain order paperwork needs to be before filing with the clerk ? And does it have to be stapled? 

ive been separated for 4 years and finally am doing the divorce paperwork. i took the class online But there is no guidelines when it comes to submitting the paperwork. The clerks seem so rude and snappy when it comes to having it a certain way.


----------



## OhDeer166 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with the court clerks. Are you in California? What county? I'll do my best to help if I can, though I can only give you some guidance for San Diego county, CA.


----------

